# Chester people?



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 12, 2012)

I know there are a few here sometimes.

A friend of mine is going to be in the great city of Chester for a year. Obviously, I have told her all about Hollyoaks. She'll be studying, so getting into the student scene with OK English, but what else does she need to do during the year? Best pubs, clubs, places to visit etc. She's from Cadiz and used to huge beaches - the Welsh coast is possibly a day trip option for a laugh.

She's given me a map of London and a map of Chester. It is my duty and honour to point her in the direction of good U75 people. Beautiful, lovely person, but a vegan. Nobody is perfect i guess.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 17, 2012)

A vegan FFS. Is she fit? Can she cook? What's she like with kids?

Joking aside. There's a pretty good vibe in Chester these days and the ever expanding University and increasing numbers of students has contributed to that no end.

Best pubs.
Telfords warehouse seems to be a great place where the student and local population mingle nicely. Great food, live music and quite close to the student quarter.Chaney Rd, Bouverie Street etc. The Bouverie Pub is a student stronghold but again it's got just as much a local presence.

The uni itself seems to have a fairly lively scene run by a thingy known as BEANS which holds student nights at places like Cruise Bar. Linky below. They have a facebook group as well.

http://beanstheuniversityoflife.com/
www.facebook.com/*Beanschester*
twitter.com/*BEANSCHESTER*
www.*telfordswarehouse*chester.com/
www.student*beans*.com

The City itself is very much a small self contained Roman Walled tory stronghold. It's on the end of the Liverpool underground network know as Mersey Rail so you can be in Liverpool City centre in 40 mins. £6:50 rtn. Last train home's around midnight and taxi's are notoriously pricey.
Trains to Madchester run about every 20 mins and take about an hour. £12ish rtn.

North Wales is pissing distance but in terms of nice beaches she'd have to visit the west coast or Anglesey unless she doesn't mind Mersey goldfish and chemical foam.Some nice beaches along the Wirral peninsula but not swimming water really.

A bike is a must in Chester. It's fairly flat and cycle friendly and there is a fab network of cycle routes.
http://www.cyclechester.com/

PM us an email addy for Miss Cadiz if she wants a tour guide or any more info Stanley. Otherwise ask away on here


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 17, 2012)

Thank you very much.

I've suggested she signs-up here because she's doing a month in London for the summer before heading to Chester for the year.

Re: Chester. She enjoys hiking. I've recommended a weekend canal boat trip over Chirk viaduct. I'm also wondering if the train that more, or less follows the A49 is still running? Chester - Shrewsbury - Chruch Stretton - Ludlow - Leominster - Ross on Wye/Hay - Abergavenny etc.

How far north does Offas Dyke run? Any other good hiking days within reach of public transport?

She may well sign-up and ask her own questions anyway. She will be more than willing to impart local advice about Cadiz and Tarifa in return.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 18, 2012)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I've suggested she signs-up here because she's doing a month in London for the summer before heading to Chester for the year.
> 
> ...


Offa's Dyke runs the full length of Wales brother Stan  Loads of good walking here mate. Snowdonia is just over an hours drive and the Clwydian Range is on our doorstep. The train from Chester to Cardiff stops in all those places and makes the lovely towns of Shrewsbury (Welsh and they know it) and Chirk easy to get to. Myself and a few pals are always off hiking so if she wants to tag along she'd be welcome. We're quite friendly us Cestrians 

Canal boat trips cost an arm and a leg these days but if it's a viaduct trip she's after Llangollen is a fine trip.

Tell her to search out Frieda when she lands and I'll take her for a pint of real ale and show her where the best chippy is


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jun 18, 2012)

Will do. Thanks again.

She is an absolute gem. Chester will benefit! I'll make sure she signs-up here and gets in touch with you.


----------

